# Problem mit Tastatur bei Games



## therealcharlie (15. Juli 2005)

Ich besitze das Microsoft Wireless Comfort Keyboard 1.0A mit zugehöriger Maus. Alles fein, aber wenn ich ein Game spiele, und z.B. beschleunige, hört die Tastatur nach einiger Zeit auf, die Taste als gedrückt zu erkennen, soll heißen, dass ich aufhöre zu beschleunigen. Durch einen erneuten Tastenanschlag ist das Problem für einige Zeit zu beheben. Außerdem kann ich nicht mehr als 2 Tasten gleichzeitig drücken. Hat irgendjemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem (mit Ausnahme von: Kauf dir 'ne andere Tastatur)

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Juli 2005)

Also das mit den 2 Tasten kann ich dir keinen anderen Rat geben als dir ein neues zu Kaufen.
Es gibt einige Keyboards die damit Probleme haben, einige wiederum nur bei bestimmten Kombinationen ( bei meinem altem Notebook ging zb Vorwärts und Links gleichzeitig nicht... )
Und die schlechtesten Erfahrungen hab ich da ganz ehrlich mit MS und Logitech Keyboards gemacht.
Versuch mal ein Cherry, oder wenn du zuviel Geld hast, ein EZBoard


----------



## daFox (15. Juli 2005)

Das du nach einiger Zeit die Taste erneut drücken musst liegt wohl am "Wireless"
Die Tastatur erkennt zwar dass du die Tasten gedrückt hältst, da dies aber über einen längeren Zeitraum geschieht schaltet sich die Tastatur ab (ähnlich einem Energiesparmodus) und sendet nicht mehr.
Wie DJ Teac schon schrieb wirst du wohl eine neue Tastatur kaufen müssen.


----------

